# Seeking Parents participation for research  - this study has been approved by @Josh DUK



## T_Ola

Dear Parents

My name is Olutayo Olalekan, a MSc Psychology student from Arden University. I am currently working on my final dissertation and would like to solicit your help as a parent.

The title of the research is *Child chronic Illness: Parental Wellbeing, Stress Level and Coping Strategies. *

The aim is to find out the coping strategies employed by parents caring for a child with a chronic illness or a long term condition and how the illness & condition affects family functioning as a unit.

It is an online questionnaire of about 15mins, approved by the ethics committee of the University and totally anonymous, designed to get responses that will further develop knowledge in this field and assist parents in coping with caring for a child with a long term illness.

I would be grateful if you can assist with this by filling out the questionnaire.
*Criteria*

Child must be between 0 - 18 years with a long term conditions such as cystic fibrosis, diabetes, kidney disease, congenital heart disease, sickle cell, childhood cancer obesity, lung or respiratory disease or any long term illness conditions.                                                            
The diagnosis or medical condition must be between 6 months and above. 

Please follow the link below:









						Powered by Gorilla
					

Make the world a better place by participating in cutting edge behavioural research




					research.sc
				




Please click on the attachment for the link.

This study has been approved by @Josh DUK


----------

